# September 18th birthdays



## The Birthday Fairy (Sep 18, 2011)

Another September moderator birthday. I wonder if Josh took that into consideration in choosing moderators..."...h-m-m-m...must have been born in September..."

*kristina* from Michigan, is 30 today...

*Dutton Webb* from Texas, is 19!!




(or as we say in English...


----------



## jackrat (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday all!


----------



## cherylim (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Kristina (Sep 18, 2011)

30! Who is 30? Not me! It is just the second anniversary of my 29th birthday!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday to all of you. Thank the LORD


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy birthday Guys hope youve' had a good birthday!


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 18, 2011)

Kristina said:


> 30! Who is 30? Not me! It is just the second anniversary of my 29th birthday!



How many of those anniversaries are you planning on having?


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 19, 2011)

So what did you do to celebrate your birthday Kristina?


----------



## Kristina (Sep 19, 2011)

My wonderful, beautiful, perfectly awesome husband threw a surprise party for me. I haven't had a party since I was 8! It was amazing, I had such a good time with all of my friends and family. AND I had NO idea, lol! Total surprise. Then later we went out to dinner and then had a night out on the town. Over all, the best birthday ever!

(And as for how many anniversary's, probably about 10, lol  )


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 19, 2011)

Aww K, I am so happy that you had such an awesome birthday!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!

Kristina, I am a year older than you so welcome we are officially "in" our 30's!!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 19, 2011)




----------

